# Awful news



## Jeni the dragon (24 August 2021)

Just heard that Nick Gauntlett's lorry was involved in an accident on the A9 after breaking down on his way to Blair.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (24 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			Just heard that Nick Gauntlett's lorry was involved in an accident on the A9 after breaking down on his way to Blair.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this. So sad. They lost all 4 horses.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (24 August 2021)

They must be absolutely devastated.


----------



## ycbm (24 August 2021)

Four?  Jesus wept.
.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (24 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			They must be absolutely devastated.
		
Click to expand...

I just cant even begin to imagine watching that happen right infront of you.


----------



## milliepops (24 August 2021)

What an absolute tragedy 😭 that must have been just devastating to witness.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (24 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Four?  Jesus wept.
.
		
Click to expand...

From the fb post, they broke down and sat on the verge and watched a lorry plough into their box and all 4 horses couldn't be saved. Theres no words are there?.


----------



## teapot (24 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Four?  Jesus wept.
.
		
Click to expand...

One of Nick's and three of Sophie Hulme's. Awful.  




__ https://www.facebook.com/NickGauntlettEventing/posts/4419665861430402


----------



## Jeni the dragon (24 August 2021)

The thought of it! Terrible for all involved.


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Just seen this. So sad. They lost all 4 horses.
		
Click to expand...

Christ no! How utterly devastating 😢😢😢


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 August 2021)

Oh god that makes my blood run cold.


----------



## Lexi_ (24 August 2021)

Oh god, what absolutely appalling news.


----------



## TPO (24 August 2021)

I read hours ago that there had been an accident and traffic was tailed right back. It crossed my mind about Blair traffic and I hoped then that all horse lorries would be OK.

I can't even begun to imagine. How devastating and heartbreaking. 

I really hope it was a sad accident and not because of the lorry drivers negligence. How soul destroying

Thoughts are with them and all of their associates


----------



## Michen (24 August 2021)

There are no words. And what will happen to the driver who ploughed into them? Will the horses lives lost even be reflected in his punishment?

Urgh. Those poor owners, riders, grooms.


----------



## ester (24 August 2021)

Thank god they were out of the lorry but still terrible


----------



## RachelFerd (24 August 2021)

Absolutely heartbreaking - I can't even begin to imagine how awful an experience it must have been.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 August 2021)

Words can't even describe how awful this is. My thoughts with them all.


----------



## Nicnac (24 August 2021)

Oh my goodness.  That is absolutely heartbreaking.   Awful loss and especially Party Trick who was such a superstar and great up and coming stud horse.  I can't imagine what they are feeling right now.

Hope the other driver gets the book thrown at them.


----------



## Meredith (24 August 2021)

oh goodness, heart breaking news


----------



## rara007 (24 August 2021)

Watching it happen must have been horrific


----------



## Amymay (24 August 2021)

There’s a fb post asking for stabling for three horses stuck in a lorry near the scene, if anyone is local.


----------



## Bernster (24 August 2021)

Oh jeez that’s horrific. I saw a post asking if anyone could pick them up. Never thought it would end like that.  Can’t imagine how they must be feeling now. Devastating for them.


----------



## holeymoley (24 August 2021)

Heartbroken for them. Such awful circumstances, absolutely horrific.


----------



## Fools Motto (24 August 2021)

So very tragic, and everyone who transports horses worst nightmare. I just hope it was quick for the horses and they didn't suffer. So very sorry for all those who witnessed it.


----------



## TPO (24 August 2021)

I haven't seen the post but a friend has 4 stables available Tillicoultry FK13 if that message can be passed on


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (24 August 2021)

Absolutely tragic. I can’t imagine how they feel.


----------



## claret09 (24 August 2021)

such horrendous news. all of us who travel horses whether in trailers or lorries dread breaking down on any sort of road. to sit and watch it happen and not be able to do anything is the thing of nightmares. i kinow nick's groom lucy  very well. - she is an amazing young girl and i can't imagine what they have all been through today.


----------



## Kat_Bath (24 August 2021)

There are no words.



Amymay said:



			There’s a fb post asking for stabling for three horses stuck in a lorry near the scene, if anyone is local.
		
Click to expand...

On a group called "A9 TRAFFIC INFO" there was a post from someone called Joanne Fairbrother offering stabling for 3 horses with space for an HGV but in Stirling so might not be the right side of the road closure.


----------



## TPO (24 August 2021)

Another friend has 3 stables and space for and HGV near Stirling


----------



## scats (24 August 2021)

I felt sick reading that on FB.
I don’t think I’d ever get over witnessing something like that. Those poor, poor horses.
I hate motorway driving with the horses simply because I worry about breaking down and them being so vulnerable on board.


----------



## TPO (24 August 2021)

No idea what happened at this accident and if the other driver was on his phone nothing would have helped.

There was a post on here recently looking for stuff to carry in a lorry. Traffic cones & warning triangle(s)


----------



## teddypops (24 August 2021)

That’s absolutely heartbreaking .


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 August 2021)

Thats is so terrible I just can't imagine how you ever get over that thoughts to everyone involved.


----------



## luckyoldme (24 August 2021)

Good god I saw that the A9 was closed and assumed it must be an accident .
It's too sad to think about...I hope it was over quick for the horses.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (24 August 2021)

So shocked to hear this. I also saw the post of them looking for help earlier today and am so shocked this is how things ended up. Can't imagine what trauma they must have all experienced today, it is beyond devastating. Those poor horses. Party Trick was such a lovely stallion.


----------



## Bernster (24 August 2021)

TPO said:



			No idea what happened at this accident and if the other driver was on his phone nothing would have helped.

There was a post on here recently looking for stuff to carry in a lorry. Traffic cones & warning triangle(s)
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking this too, might not have made a difference if it was a big lorry going at speed (still might not have registered those) but it’s possible they could attract attention or give an earlier warning. I’m going to get something like this!  And now I realise why people who have broken down go so far away from the vehicle even when its on the hard shoulder.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (25 August 2021)

This is an absolute living nightmare. Nick's report says he believes driver may have been on the phone. My anger would know no boundaries if that was the case.


----------



## teapot (25 August 2021)

Bernster said:



			I was thinking this too, might not have made a difference if it was a big lorry going at speed (still might not have registered those) but it’s possible they could attract attention or give an earlier warning. I’m going to get something like this!  And now I realise why people who have broken down go so far away from the vehicle even when its on the hard shoulder.
		
Click to expand...

What’s worse is this happened on the A9 which is dual carriageway and just a grass verge to helplessly stand on…

Does not bear thinking about - to take four horses out…  Would hazard a guess and say the air ambulance was for the driver.


----------



## Bradsmum (25 August 2021)

Heartbreaking and such a terrible thing to witness, sympathies to the owners, grooms and riders. I don't understand why lorry drivers don't  invest in a hands-free kit.  You see them on their phones so often on the motorway - perhaps it should be standard kit for commercial trucks.    ETA I realise we do not know for sure this driver was on their phone.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 August 2021)

That road is absolutely lethal. There is a fatal crash on it at least once a month.

There were 2 lorries and the horsebox involved.

Such a tragedy for all involved.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (25 August 2021)

How bloody awful for them all 😪


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 August 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Heartbreaking and such a terrible thing to witness, sympathies to the owners, grooms and riders. I don't understand why lorry drivers don't  invest in a hands-free kit.  You see them on their phones so often on the motorway - perhaps it should be standard kit for commercial trucks.    ETA I realise we do not know for sure this driver was on their phone.
		
Click to expand...

It's 2021, so I don't understand why/how these lorry drivers don't have a Bluetooth system installed. Not having hands-free in this day and age, when you're a lorry driver, seems a bit...odd. If you don't have hands free, then you have to just not use your phone. The end.


As for warning triangles and cones, we are mandated to have a first aid kit (not expired), hi-vis vests, and warning triangles in all of our vehicles here in Germany. I don't know why this isn't the case in the UK? I would certainly have a triangle and cones in my lorry.


----------



## Red-1 (25 August 2021)

Gosh, that has actually brought me to tears. I did the same trip one time, all hopes and dreams and excitement. What a horrible, cruel end for the horses. I hope the humans who are involved go easy with themselves.



TPO said:



			No idea what happened at this accident and if the other driver was on his phone nothing would have helped.

There was a post on here recently looking for stuff to carry in a lorry. Traffic cones & warning triangle(s)
		
Click to expand...




CanteringCarrot said:



			As for warning triangles and cones, we are mandated to have a first aid kit (not expired), hi-vis vests, and warning triangles in all of our vehicles here in Germany. I don't know why this isn't the case in the UK? I would certainly have a triangle and cones in my lorry.
		
Click to expand...

For many years, I have had cones, flashing lights and a triangle in my lorry. The trouble is, most people don't put them far enough back. They would need to be started at least 100yds, or preferably more, back, and tapering to cover the area of the lorry by about 50 yds, so the driver would hear the thunk as they hit the triangle. From the ground, that set up looks ridiculous, and many people put the triangle just 20m from the vehicle, too late for people to take action.

There would, of course, still be no guarantee that this wold have saved the horses. You can have 200yds of heavyweight cones and signage and someone can still plough through the lot of them.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Gosh, that has actually brought me to tears. I did the same trip one time, all hopes and dreams and excitement. What a horrible, cruel end for the horses. I hope the humans who are involved go easy with themselves.




For many years, I have had cones, flashing lights and a triangle in my lorry. The trouble is, most people don't put them far enough back. They would need to be started at least 100yds, or preferably more, back, and tapering to cover the area of the lorry by about 50 yds, so the driver would hear the thunk as they hit the triangle. From the ground, that set up looks ridiculous, and many people put the triangle just 20m from the vehicle, too late for people to take action.

There would, of course, still be no guarantee that this wold have saved the horses.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, we have to place the triangle a certain distance from the vehicle, by law. Some people underestimate this distance here too.

Of course there is no guarantee that this would have saved the horses, but it would've at least increased their odds of not being hit, I would think. So it's worth it.


----------



## ihatework (25 August 2021)

Utterly shocked. Feel quite nauseous.


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 August 2021)

ihatework said:



			Utterly shocked. Feel quite nauseous.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. Actually quite tearful now.

Transporting horses is always slightly nerve wracking because of the possibility of encountering idiot or inattentive drivers.

So shocked for all those who were there and had to witness this except for the ***** lorry driver.


----------



## Reacher (25 August 2021)

How absolutely horrific. Poor horses.
I can see the point of everyone carrying cones  / triangles.

A different scenario I know , but recently a friend (driving a big 4WD) was pushed into the ditch by a speeding oncoming car on a stretch of road I regularly use on the way to a competition. (He was fine but car was a write off). It scared me as to what would have happened if that had been me towing my horse.


----------



## holeymoley (25 August 2021)

Its just awful. I trailered up there a fortnight ago. Just doesn’t bare thinking about.  A lot of the a9 doesn’t have any sort of hard shoulder or anywhere to pull in to and that hill is always a bit scary. I just hope the lorry driver wasn’t on his phone or it could’ve all been avoided.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (25 August 2021)

Daughter sent me post last night..completely devastating news I’m so sorry for everyone involved.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (25 August 2021)

To answer the bluetooth question, hands free doesn't make it safer to use a phone. It will never be safe to use a phone while driving. 

All those people who 'think' they can talk and drive are wrong and will only see it when they have an accident. 

Just please, if you dont have the will power to ignore your phone while driving, switch it off.


----------



## GinaGeo (25 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Gosh, that has actually brought me to tears. I did the same trip one time, all hopes and dreams and excitement. What a horrible, cruel end for the horses. I hope the humans who are involved go easy with themselves.

For many years, I have had cones, flashing lights and a triangle in my lorry. The trouble is, most people don't put them far enough back. They would need to be started at least 100yds, or preferably more, back, and tapering to cover the area of the lorry by about 50 yds, so the driver would hear the thunk as they hit the triangle. From the ground, that set up looks ridiculous, and many people put the triangle just 20m from the vehicle, too late for people to take action.

There would, of course, still be no guarantee that this wold have saved the horses. You can have 200yds of heavyweight cones and signage and someone can still plough through the lot of them.
		
Click to expand...

It is absolutely devastating.

I've just bought a pack of five foldable cones to accompany the warning triangle we carry. Breaking down with horses on board is my worst nightmare. Anything we can do, to give us every chance to be seen has to be worth it.


----------



## Michen (25 August 2021)

GinaGeo said:



			It is absolutely devastating.

I've just bought a pack of five foldable cones to accompany the warning triangle we carry. Breaking down with horses on board is my worst nightmare. Anything we can do, to give us every chance to be seen has to be worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Just did the exact same thing.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (25 August 2021)

I read this this morning, just awful. I hope the people involved are going easy on themselves, there's nothing they could have done. 

I have never been on the A9, does it have a hard shoulder type area or would they have been waiting on the inside lane?  I fear that things like this may become more 'normal' with the emergence of smart motorways, which imo has been an absolutely awful idea since day 1.


----------



## SEL (25 August 2021)

I've just read it - shocking. Desperately sad for everyone and i can't imagine that's a picture they'll put out of their mind for a long time.

Cones and warning triangles help but a lorry driver not paying attention is a disaster waiting to happen. I worked for one of the construction firms who has a highways contract many years ago and we lost a worker to a driver in his phone. There was the usual tonne of cones, signs, high viz but he ploughed through the lot. In the same firm we banned even hands free kits because we were able to show they distracted drivers. Unfortunately without hands free people would just use them anyway. People always think it won't happen to me 😢


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 August 2021)

There's no hard shoulder at all on the A9. Some bits of it are dual carriageway some bits are single lane each side. It's a horrible road to drive on at the best of times. 

There were 2 lorries and the horse box involved. One lorry hit the horse box the other went into the back of that lorry. Lorry drivers drive too close behind each other too. You quite often see them trucking along the motorways with less than 3 meters between them.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 August 2021)

I feel ill thinking about this .


----------



## Chappie (25 August 2021)

Just heard of this this morning, absolutely devastated, in tears for them.

I'm not a big social media user but I just happened to be on FB yesterday and saw their post for assistance had been up for 8 minutes, so quickly shared it, as we're fairly nearby.  How awful to think what later happened.


----------



## luckyoldme (25 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			It's 2021, so I don't understand why/how these lorry drivers don't have a Bluetooth system installed. Not having hands-free in this day and age, when you're a lorry driver, seems a bit...odd. If you don't have hands free, then you have to just not use your phone. The end.


As for warning triangles and cones, we are mandated to have a first aid kit (not expired), hi-vis vests, and warning triangles in all of our vehicles here in Germany. I don't know why this isn't the case in the UK? I would certainly have a triangle and cones in my lorry.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair there is nothing to say that the driver was on his/her phone.
I always think the lessons from a accident can only be learnt once the investigation is complete and the facts have been established.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			To be fair there is nothing to say that the driver was on his/her phone.
I always think the lessons from a accident can only be learnt once the investigation is complete and the facts have been established.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I am not saying that this driver was or wasn't on his/her phone. However, people continously report seeing lorry drivers on their phones, so I just wonder why hands free/Bluetooth set ups aren't used.

No where did I directly accuse this lorry driver, and I am sorry if it came odd that way.  I meant "these lorry drivers" as in the ones people see on the phone or have proven (in previous accidents) to have been on the phone.

You're right that we don't have the facts or results of an investigation from this particular accident yet. So we really cannot say what is to be learned and/or taken away from this.


----------



## DianaF (25 August 2021)

Desperately sad to think of those poor horses. My daughter and I were stuck in the tailback on the A9 on the other side of the road from the accident so we drove past at around 5.30 yesterday. I saw a lorry with a big dent in the cab, a horse box and a screen screening off the area. Loads of police and emergency services. Seeing the horse box we were worried that horses were involved and have only this morning discovered what happened. We are not horse owners but we are animal lovers and would like to offer our deepest condolences to the owners and trainers of those beautiful animals who have so tragically lost their lives. 
I agree with the comments about that dreadful road. Driving along we saw cars crossing it via side roads - traffic bombs along there at way over the national speed limit. And lorry drivers tailgate each other which is mad. The authorities need to do something about that road. If the lorry driver responsible was on his phone and has survived I hope they lock him up and throw away the key. Traumatic and totally heartbreaking for all. So sad.


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			There's no hard shoulder at all on the A9. Some bits of it are dual carriageway some bits are single lane each side. It's a horrible road to drive on at the best of times.

There were 2 lorries and the horse box involved. One lorry hit the horse box the other went into the back of that lorry. Lorry drivers drive too close behind each other too. You quite often see them trucking along the motorways with less than 3 meters between them.
		
Click to expand...

Your so right about some lorries I see them tailgating all the time on the M25 its so dangerous.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			To be fair there is nothing to say that the driver was on his/her phone.
I always think the lessons from a accident can only be learnt once the investigation is complete and the facts have been established.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't but to not see, and therefore drive straigth into, what must have been a 7.5t or bigger there must have been a serious distraction going on.. or god forbid, the lorry driver suffered ill health at a bad moment, but that doesn't explain the other lorry involved.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			To be fair there is nothing to say that the driver was on his/her phone.
I always think the lessons from a accident can only be learnt once the investigation is complete and the facts have been established.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ this - an absolute tragedy for all involved but I do wish people wouldn't speculate and guess at exactly how it, or any other accident of this type happened.  As for regaling the lorry driver, how do we know he was on his phone, how do we know he didnt have a stroke or heart attack etc. etc.  Imagine how HIS family must feel if it was something along those lines, reading just what people would 'like to do to him' would be so traumatic for them.

As an aside, when I was in the Uk a couple of years back I was horrified to learn about this smart motor way system you have over there now. I could not believe what my brother was telling me, that all the lane safe'ish bit of road where you could pull over in an emergency have now gone and if you dont happen to be near one of the very occasional turn ins,  you have to scramble up the bank and sit and wait for assistance. W the actual F is that idea all about? My heart was in my mouth for a good 100 miles or so, especially when we passed a small family car sitting there,  and the family sitting high up on the bank with 3 toddlers with them. Who thought up that idea and thought that would improve safety?


----------



## Asha (25 August 2021)

Mrs Jingle said:



			^^^^ this - an absolute tragedy for all involved but I do wish people wouldn't speculate and guess at exactly how it, or any other accident of this type happened.  As for regaling the lorry driver, how do we know he was on his phone, how do we know he didnt have a stroke or heart attack etc. etc.  Imagine how HIS family must feel if it was something along those lines, reading just what people would 'like to do to him' would be so traumatic for them.

As an aside, when I was in the Uk a couple of years back I was horrified to learn about this smart motor way system you have over there now. I could not believe what my brother was telling me, that all the lane safe'ish bit of road where you could pull over in an emergency have now gone and if you dont happen to be near one of the very occasional turn ins,  you have to scramble up the bank and sit and wait for assistance. W the actual F is that idea all about? My heart was in my mouth for a good 100 miles or so, especially when we passed a small family car sitting there,  and the family sitting high up on the bank with 3 toddlers with them. Who thought up that idea and thought that would improve safety?
		
Click to expand...

Couldn’t agree more . These smart motorways are anything but smart . I’d love to meet the person who came up with this idea and find out what they where thinking .

I read the news on FB this morning , what an utterly tragic situation for all involved . I can’t imagine how they are all feeling after witnessing that . My heart goes out to them , I’m giving my lot extra hugs this morning 😞


----------



## flurrydor (25 August 2021)

Too much conjecture and some wide of the mark. One lorry v Nick’s truck, driver of the lorry was possibly but not definitely seen on the phone. One human casualty was a passenger in the lorry and not the driver. Please be careful when commenting just in case those connected to such devastating loss read this.


----------



## luckyoldme (25 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Yes, I am not saying that this driver was or wasn't on his/her phone. However, people continously report seeing lorry drivers on their phones, so I just wonder why hands free/Bluetooth set ups aren't used.

No where did I directly accuse this lorry driver, and I am sorry if it came odd that way.  I meant "these lorry drivers" as in the ones people see on the phone or have proven (in previous accidents) to have been on the phone.

You're right that we don't have the facts or results of an investigation from this particular accident yet. So we really cannot say what is to be learned and/or taken away from this.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not shocked at any of the behaviour I see and have seen from folk using all manner of transport ..fellow truckers included.
It's just that from the word off quite a lot of discussion related to this accident seems to be turning to truck drivers using hand helds.
Likewise other threads elsewhere have made other assumptions which are also unfair to other parties in this accident and that is wrong too.


AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			There isn't but to not see, and therefore drive straigth into, what must have been a 7.5t or bigger there must have been a serious distraction going on.. or god forbid, the lorry driver suffered ill health at a bad moment, but that doesn't explain the other lorry involved.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. It could be any one of a number of things.
It's terrible for all concerned and the authorities put a lot of time and effort in to finding the cause. I actually pray (I'm not Evan religious) that nothing like this happens to me. Anyone who drives for a living will look at accidents like that and say thank God it's not me because it really could be any one of us.


----------



## MinKo (25 August 2021)

I hope the lorry driver loses everything and is locked up forever.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			I'm not shocked at any of the behaviour I see and have seen from folk using all manner of transport ..fellow truckers included.
It's just that from the word off quite a lot of discussion related to this accident seems to be turning to truck drivers using hand helds.
Likewise other threads elsewhere have made other assumptions which are also unfair to other parties in this accident and that is wrong too.

Exactly. It could be any one of a number of things.
It's terrible for all concerned and the authorities put a lot of time and effort in to finding the cause. I actually pray (I'm not Evan religious) that nothing like this happens to me. Anyone who drives for a living will look at accidents like that and say thank God it's not me because it really could be any one of us.
		
Click to expand...

Ok...I'm sorry if my post was offensive? The discussion just kind of went that way. I didn't think made an accusation about this particular driver. I just got curious about the whole hands free thing since someone mentioned it.

Why do you think some lorry drivers don't use hands free set ups? Just seems like something you would have/want nowadays.

You don't have to answer my question if you don't want to discuss further. Just asked out of curiosity.

I do think accidents can happen for a variety of reasons and we (just in general) are lucky if we never experience such a thing.

Edit: just fixing more autocorrect fails


----------



## bonny (25 August 2021)

MinKo said:



			I hope the lorry driver loses everything and is locked up forever.[/QUOTE
Have you read the other posts ? Regardless of what you want that’s not going to happen whatever the cause which at the moment no one knows.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Apparently 2 horses were killed outright and two had to be euthanised at the scene.
I don't know why the news agencies keep referring to the horsebox as a horse cart, its very confusing.  Also confusing reports of the accident happening at 2.45pm but police weren't in attendance until 4.30pm.  And some reports saying two lorries and the horse 'cart' other saying one lorry. 

Very sad for all involved, you'd never get over witnessing that happening.


----------



## reynold (25 August 2021)

sadly if the lorry driver is at fault he is unlikely to get any specific punishment for the deaths of the 4 horses. Under current law horses (and other pets) are treated the same as stolen TVs. 

I believe there may be a law going thru Parliament atm that is trying to change the law re stolen/death of pets but it is not law yet

My sympathy to those who have suffered loss in this accident. It will take them a long time to recover from the sight of witnessing the accident and the loss of the horses. The aftermath of the dealing with the horses will have been horrendous and let us hope the Police tried to take them away from the worst of it.

I know how long it took for me to recover from the loss of my horse and 6 others in an arson. It's 25 years ago and I can still vividly recall the scene with the bodies lying there. We couldn't just walk away as other horses living out had survived and needed attending to.

I do hope they are able to recover from this and get all they help from friends, family and professionals as needed. Leave the lorry drivers to the courts to deal with.


----------



## luckyoldme (25 August 2021)

CanteringCarrot said:



			Ok...I'm sorry if my post was offensive? The discussion just kind of went that way. I didn't think made an accusation about this particular driver. I just got curious about the whole hands free thing since someone mentioned it.

Why do you think some lorry drivers don't use hands free set ups? Just seems like something you would have/want nowadays.

You don't have to answer my question if you don't want to discuss further. Just asked out of curiosity.

I do think accidents can happy for a variety of reasons and we (just in general) are lucky if we never experience such a thing.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise maybe I'm oversensitive .
Some drivers are still using Nokia's..we are an aging workforce. This is the first wagon I've had with Bluetooth but prior to that I used my own devices .
I think a lot of drivers these days are on the internet too. ( I'm loading at the moment!)


----------



## criso (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			To be fair there is nothing to say that the driver was on his/her phone.
I always think the lessons from a accident can only be learnt once the investigation is complete and the facts have been established.
		
Click to expand...

The suggestion the driver may have been on their phone came from the facebook post from those who were at the scene on the grass verge.  They may be mistaken, it must have happened so quickly, but it's not idle internet speculation either.


----------



## Squeak (25 August 2021)

Such an absolute tragedy.

Also going to buy some cones, it's got to be better than nothing and with the introduction of more and more 'smart' motorways it's worth doing all we can.  Re the collapsible ones do we think they would make enough of a thud on a vehicle to get someone's attention or would they be too flexible and just bend?


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Couldn’t agree more . These smart motorways are anything but smart . I’d love to meet the person who came up with this idea and find out what they where thinking .

I read the news on FB this morning , what an utterly tragic situation for all involved . I can’t imagine how they are all feeling after witnessing that . My heart goes out to them , I’m giving my lot extra hugs this morning 😞
		
Click to expand...

According to The Guardian newspaper more people have been killed on hard shoulders of 'traditional' motorways than have been killed as a result of no hard shoulder on smart motorways, in fact 2019 figures show you were 7 times more likely to be killed on a hard shoulder of a 'traditional motorway'.  I am very much for them as I travel down a stretch of smart motorway nearly every day so have first hand experience of using the system as opposed to those that have never been near one in their lives.  I  don't mean that nastily, just as a statement of fact.

But this is a discussion for another thread and nothing to do with this road which is an A road where the accident happened.


----------



## oldie48 (25 August 2021)

Just dreadful, Poor Nick, he is such a lovely guy and Party Trick was a lovely stallion coming into his prime, close friend has a three year old by PT that's she's started this summer and she's lovely. What a tragedy I feel very sad for everyone involved.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 August 2021)

The problem with the statistics that I have seen RE hard shoulder v smart motorway deaths is that nowhere have I seen death per mile stats. Sometimes stats can be misleading if you don't have all of the information. I agree that this is best kept to a different thread, so will leave it there.

I'm very sad to read about this terrible tragedy. My condolences to all involved.


----------



## Asha (25 August 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			According to The Guardian newspaper more people have been killed on hard shoulders of 'traditional' motorways than have been killed as a result of no hard shoulder on smart motorways, in fact 2019 figures show you were 7 times more likely to be killed on a hard shoulder of a 'traditional motorway'.  I am very much for them as I travel down a stretch of smart motorway nearly every day so have first hand experience of using the system as opposed to those that have never been near one in their lives.  I  don't mean that nastily, just as a statement of fact.

But this is a discussion for another thread and nothing to do with this road which is an A road where the accident happened.
		
Click to expand...

I also have first hand experience of using them, as the M6 near me has them.  
I will look that research up, as I find it hard to believe purely because they havent been around that long to get robust data. Happy to be proved wrong though !


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 August 2021)

I know you are happy to drive on Smart Motorways, B2020,  but they absolutely aren't safe if there is a breakdown. You have been conned into believing that they are.  I appreciate that this dreadful incident happened on a dual carriageway, but one with no hard shoulder. 



Birker2020 said:



			But this is a discussion for another thread and nothing to do with this road which is an A road where the accident happened.
		
Click to expand...

Here is such a thread.
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/smart-motorway.779669/

Also
Smart motorways are dangerous, says Yorkshire police chief https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-55782301


----------



## Asha (25 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			I know you are happy to drive on Smart Motorways, B2020,  but they absolutely aren't safe if there is a breakdown. You have been conned into believing that they are.  I appreciate that this dreadful incident happened on a dual carriageway, but one with no hard shoulder. Here is such a thread.
https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/smart-motorway.779669/

Also
Smart motorways are dangerous, says Yorkshire police chief https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-south-yorkshire-55782301

Click to expand...

Thanks for that TP. The photos on there are awful. I Hadnt seen that thread. Ive googled the guardian and smart motorways, and found that the minister who signed them off has complained that they havent been built to the original spec, in that there should be more refuge areas.


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Asha said:



			Thanks for that TP. The photos on there are awful. I Hadnt seen that thread. Ive googled the guardian and smart motorways, and found that the minister who signed them off has complained that they havent been built to the original spec, in that there should be more refuge areas.
		
Click to expand...

They are/were planning on putting them every third mile.  Certainly this hasn't been done in the Solihull/Shirley stretch of the M42.
https://assets.publishing.service.g...5-7_SM-ALR_Monitoring_Yr2_Evaluation_v2.0.pdf this is interesting reading about one stretch of the M6, page 40 relates to (I assume) before and after Smart Motorway was installed accident rates.

I really think that this should be saved for another post though, like I said in reply 75.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2021)

MinKo said:



			I hope the lorry driver loses everything and is locked up forever.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, no investigation then by the professionals, no fair trial by the legal system? Just lock the guy up for life anyway and take everything away from him right now with the only information available about his part in the tragedy coming straight off social media sites. Have you ever thought of re locating to Afghanistan, I understand their new legal system will work pretty much along the lines you are advocating.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2021)

Birker2020 said:



			I really think that this should be saved for another post though, like I said in reply 75.
		
Click to expand...

My apologies for introducing it to this thread as I did think that part of the description of the tragedy was that there was not a hard shoulder to more safely leave the broken down vehicle. I thought it might have some bearing on the topic, which it is a topic on social media (H&H), albeit it a horrendous one but if I have upset anyone by bringing that on to this thread I apologise.


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Mrs Jingle said:



			Oh dear, no investigation then by the professionals, no fair trial by the legal system? Just lock the guy up for live anyway and take everything away from him right now with the only information available about his part in the tragedy coming straight off social media sites. Have you ever thought of re locating to Afghanistan, I understand their new legal system will work pretty much along the lines you are advocating.
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree.  He could have suffered a heart attack, or blacked out, or his brakes failed or something.

Speculation is a poor substitute when someone's reputation and mental health is on the line.


----------



## Amymay (25 August 2021)

Mrs Jingle said:



			Oh dear, no investigation then by the professionals, no fair trial by the legal system? Just lock the guy up for live anyway and take everything away from him right now with the only information available about his part in the tragedy coming straight off social media sites. Have you ever thought of re locating to Afghanistan, I understand their new legal system will work pretty much along the lines you are advocating.
		
Click to expand...

TBF, the possibility of the driver being on the phone came directly from those involved in the tragedy.


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Mrs Jingle said:



			My apologies for introducing it to this thread as I did think that part of the description of the tragedy was that there was not a hard shoulder to more safely leave the broken down vehicle. I thought it might have some bearing on the topic, which it is a topic on social media (H&H), albeit it a horrendous one but if I have upset anyone by bringing that on to this thread I apologise.
		
Click to expand...

Its okay I wasn't having a go at anyone directly or indirectly.  
Its all very sad.


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Amymay said:



			TBF, the possibility of the driver being on the phone came directly from those involved in the tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

I expect the police will pass over the phone to forensics for them to check when it was last used and will base any prosecution case on that.  There will be a prosecution IF someone is deemed liable because even if no people were hurt there is still a matter of insurance and litigation to be sorted and it will be in the public interest.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (25 August 2021)

Amymay said:



			TBF, the possibility of the driver being on the phone came directly from those involved in the tragedy.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that Amymay. But it would be far from the first time that 'facts' from witnesses stated on social media have been disproven after further investigation by professionals who are, after all, trained to sort out who said what and which bits are supported by scientific investigation of every aspect of the accident. There may even be many other factors that come into play that we or they cannot be aware of right now.

It might well turn out that the lorry driver was on the phone and it is completely his fault. But I do not think it is at all fair to speculate at this stage even with statements from witnesses who will obviously be in a huge state of shock at this time.


----------



## Bradsmum (25 August 2021)

luckyoldme said:



			using all manner of transport ..fellow truckers included.
It's just that from the word off quite a lot of discussion related to this accident seems to be turning to truck drivers using hand helds.
Likewise other threads elsewhere have made other assumptions which are also unfair to other parties in this accident and that is wrong too.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies LOM didn't mean to turn this against lorry drivers, it's just that as they are on the road continually I would have thought a hands-free would be beneficial to them. I fully agree there are plenty of idiots in all types of vehicles who also use their phones.


----------



## PapaverFollis (25 August 2021)

I'm struggling to see how the driver is not culpable phone or not.  We know he wasn't dead at the wheel by virtue of him still being alive.  It seems like if he was paying enough attention he would not have driven into the back of a horse box hard enough to kill four horses... it seems very unlikely that there are mitigating circumstances that might excuse this?


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 August 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			I'm struggling to see how the driver is not culpable phone or not.  We know he wasn't dead at the wheel by virtue of him still being alive.  It seems like if he was paying enough attention he would not have driven into the back of a horse box hard enough to kill four horses... it seems very unlikely that there are mitigating circumstances that might excuse this?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly I would imaging it was a very large horsebox having 4 on board how on earth do you not see that unless your not paying attention and have your eyes on the road properly.


----------



## nikkimariet (25 August 2021)

Felt sick when reading it. Poor horses and poor people having to witness it. Just awful.


----------



## Baywonder (25 August 2021)

What a heart breaking and soul destroying thing to happen.  This has made me feel sick to the pit of my stomach. 😢


----------



## Reacher (25 August 2021)

GinaGeo said:



			It is absolutely devastating.

*I've just bought a pack of five foldable cones *to accompany the warning triangle we carry. Breaking down with horses on board is my worst nightmare. Anything we can do, to give us every chance to be seen has to be worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Could you give link to the website please? Thanks


----------



## Velcrobum (25 August 2021)

Pinkvboots said:



			Exactly I would imaging it was a very large horsebox having 4 on board how on earth do you not see that unless your not paying attention and have your eyes on the road properly.
		
Click to expand...

Not only 4 horses but all the feed needed for them plus large enough living space for all the people involved plus all the tack, clothing etc needed for a 3 day competition. Yes if it was the one I last saw at an event it was huge.


----------



## tristar (25 August 2021)

well i`m going to buy some proper plastic road cones and fit the biggest flashing light possible on them, and put top to bottom on the ramp flashing lights, and bloody use them and i urge others to go the whole way too, fannying about round the edges wont work here, also possibly rear cam corder


----------



## Velcrobum (25 August 2021)

Pretty awful

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-58309717


----------



## tristar (25 August 2021)

those people, firemen etc who sort these things have my admiration beyond words, thank you


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

tristar said:



			well i`m going to buy some proper plastic road cones and fit the biggest flashing light possible on them, and put top to bottom on the ramp flashing lights, and bloody use them and i urge others to go the whole way too, fannying about round the edges wont work here, also possibly rear cam corder
		
Click to expand...

everyone should have a rear and forward facing dashcam. I have a forward facing but definetely need to get a rear facing.  Some of them are really good, my partner has a dashcam fitted into a rear view mirror shape which also acts as a rear view mirror.


----------



## Birker2020 (25 August 2021)

Velcrobum said:



			Pretty awful

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-58309717

Click to expand...

My heart truly bleeds for him.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (25 August 2021)

I read about this yesterday and can't stop thinking about it. So tragic. I can't imagine how they must be feeling. Sending my condolences to all connected to this terrible incident.


----------



## DianaF (25 August 2021)

Velcrobum said:



			Pretty awful

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-58309717

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting that link. That was the image we saw when we were stuck in the tailback on the opposite side of the road to the accident yesterday afternoon. I knew it was bad when I saw the damage to the cab of the white lorry – they are high up and they don't crumple easily. Then I saw a horse box and said to my daughter, oh God, I hope horses aren't involved. As the details emerged, we now know they were and we are both so upset by the news. We just can't get it out of our minds and have been in tears. There are no words… Nick and Sophie, we have never met you, but my daughter and I would like to say how desperately sad we are for the loss of your four "precious babies". RIP Party Trick, Charisma, Feyre and Fintan.


----------



## HollyWoozle (25 August 2021)

I've only just seen this news, deeply upsetting and I feel so sad for Nick, Sophie and those involved with the horses. Truly a terrible accident and I hope it never happens again.


----------



## Carlosmum (25 August 2021)

This is awful, I just can't imagine what they have been through.  
A few weeks ago I had to stop on the side of the A34 for a puncture in my little hatchback.  These was no hard shoulder and no layby near by.  I rang  NFU rescue for help, I didn't fancy changing my wheel myself, and following phoning OH to tell him what had happened I rang police on 101 to give them a heads up that my car was possibly in the way.  Whilst I was on the phone to 101 a  2 lorries barrelled down the road towards my car, the one on the inside had no hope of avoiding it, and sure enough poor little car was opened like a tuna can and shunted down the road.  Thankfully I was not in it.  At that point I rang 999 to tell them to get a car to us asap before there was a second accident as the lorry was parked about 100 yds ahead of me well into the road.
The lorry driver said he didn't see me, I could to a point understand that as he was being overtaken at the time and probably would have been looking at his outside wing mirror, but how on earth the other lorry didn't see Nick in a large box, what a total tragedy.  
My plea to anyone who finds themselves broken down on the side of a busy road is please ring the police, when they eventually turned up at my  accident site we were coned off and the difference in the attitude of other passing drivers completely changed.


----------



## EventingMum (25 August 2021)

Absolutely awful, it's beyond comprehension. The news was slowly filtering up to Blair yesterday afternoon. Sophie Holme has posted saying she was already at Blair getting stables ready, it must have been awful getting the news and horrendous for Nick Gaunlet and those with him witnessing it.


----------



## MagicMelon (25 August 2021)

Absolutely sickening. I only tend to use the A9 to go to Blair every year, its a dangerous road, Im not sure why there's so many accidents but there's lots of tourists and its not all dual so I guess people get frustrated and try to overtake in stupid places etc. In this case, I fail to see how a lorry driver who is sitting higher up could NOT have seen the lorry which was on the brow of a hill. He would have seen it sooner than a car would have done and presumably several of those saw it and went past safely. 

Its a disgrace if the driver is found to be at fault and isnt charged properly for such an accident. Poor horses. I cant even imagine witnessing it. Im heading to Blair at the weekend, it'll have cast a big shadow over the whole event thats for sure.


----------



## Michen (25 August 2021)

I’ve just read that apparently you aren’t actually allowed to cone off a live lane yourself.

Unsure if accurate- was a post about this incident.


----------



## Caol Ila (25 August 2021)

So sick reading about this. I hate the A9. I also hate the A82. The Highland roads are so f*cling dangerous, I try to avoid them in the summer.


----------



## Nicnac (25 August 2021)

I saw a couple of months ago that Spain are making V16 Emergency Beacons mandatory for breakdowns.  They're magnetic and can be seen from 1.5kms away.  I have just ordered 3 for our vehicles.


----------



## criso (25 August 2021)

Michen said:



			I’ve just read that apparently you aren’t actually allowed to cone off a live lane yourself.

Unsure if accurate- was a post about this incident.
		
Click to expand...

would think there would be a high risk involved in going into a fast road like a motorway to set up cones but if you were trying to protect horses or even someone trapped in a car, being charged with inappropriate use of cones or whatever would be the least of your concerns.


----------



## criso (25 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			I saw a couple of months ago that Spain are making V16 Emergency Beacons mandatory for breakdowns.  They're magnetic and can be seen from 1.5kms away.  I have just ordered 3 for our vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

My parents live in Spain and there is quite alot of equipment you need to carry. I have at various times had to fit luggage around chains, warning triangles, hi viz etc


----------



## Michen (25 August 2021)

criso said:



			would think there would be a high risk involved in going into a fast road like a motorway to set up cones but if you were trying to protect horses or even someone trapped in a car, being charged with inappropriate use of cones or whatever would be the least of your concerns.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, I’d do it anyway.


----------



## Zuzan (25 August 2021)

I've completely lost my nerve re transporting horses .. the A9 is atrocious .. bad enough in a car but I can't justify risking my horse anymore .. I've made the heart renching decision to cease training as my trainer is at the other end of it..   I just can't summons the courage to drive down it with my horse any more.   this dreadful incident just reinforces my feelings about it.


----------



## Red-1 (26 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			I saw a couple of months ago that Spain are making V16 Emergency Beacons mandatory for breakdowns.  They're magnetic and can be seen from 1.5kms away.  I have just ordered 3 for our vehicles.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this. I already had triangles and cones, but have now added two of these!!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Help-Flash-YR-42WR-PIOM-help-flash/dp/B01L88ZG38?th=1

I think I will replace the batteries every year, at insurance renewal time.


----------



## Red-1 (26 August 2021)

The incident was awful. Indescribable.

However, it seems that there will be many better protected horse boxes out there for the future.

I am buying 4 of the above lights, one for each car too.

I sincerely hope I am wasting my money and never need them.


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you for this. I already had triangles and cones, but have now added two of these!!!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Help-Flash-YR-42WR-PIOM-help-flash/dp/B01L88ZG38?th=1

I think I will replace the batteries every year, at insurance renewal time.
		
Click to expand...


Anyone buying these,  scroll down,  the identical light appears to be sold much cheaper by other sellers.  
.


----------



## Red-1 (26 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Anyone buying these,  scroll down,  the identical light appears to be sold much cheaper by other sellers. 
.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, I just came back on to say I found four of what look like identical lights, for under £40. 

They are without the battery, but that is OK, I would prefer Duracell anyway.


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

My OH has just gone downstairs to research permanent lights which he will fit to my van as soon as they arrive.  Bless him.  
.


----------



## AnShanDan (26 August 2021)

Absolutely horrendous. I know that bit of road well. There is no hard shoulder, just a grassy verge. 

The A9 is a notoriously busy and dangerous road. I heard it was shut again yesterday north of Stirling for a while. It's a very regular occurrence. 

I don't know about other makes, we only use Scanias and they all have auto braking for exactly this situation. Cameras and radar continuously look for vehicles stopped ahead and apply the brakes. Husband says it's only cut in once with him when some boy racers over took him then had to stop suddenly themselves. The lorry just stood on it's nose.


----------



## Birker2020 (26 August 2021)

deleted


----------



## Velcrobum (26 August 2021)

I invested in these magnetic strobe lights a few years ago after I had a rear tyre blowout going to a BE event. Fortunately lorry has a double rear axle so I was able to limp off the motorway using the hard shoulder to get to a safe place so the tyre could be changed. I have them for my car as well plus spare batteries in both vehicles. Simple but effective.


----------



## Bernster (26 August 2021)

The Amazon algorithm must be going bonkers today, I’m checking out road safety stuff too. I agree - I’d rather be done for blocking the road with cones and stuff and hope it prevents an accident.  I like this one as it seems a bit more sturdy, looks quite small but bright. I like this plus a couple of collapsible cones.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 August 2021)

Such an awful tragedy I can’t get it out of my mind. My deepest sympathies go to Nick and Sophie and all their families of grooms and carers. 

I’ve only a small box but will be investing in some of the safety equipment that people gave linked to - thank you.


----------



## Nicnac (26 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Anyone buying these,  scroll down,  the identical light appears to be sold much cheaper by other sellers.
.
		
Click to expand...

I bought these ones yesterday https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B081D8HRQT/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and just ordered 18 batteries as didn't realise they weren't included


----------



## luckyoldme (26 August 2021)

Any stationary vehicle in a live lane is always going to be In danger.
I do think that amber flashing lights automatically register as a stationary or very slow moving vehicle. I don't think it's necessarily the case that the vehicle isn't seen its more that it doesn't register as being stationary until it's too late to do anything about it.
I know myself that travelling up and down the motorways and dual carriage ways it's very rare to see something stopped in a live lane with no warning .


----------



## meleeka (26 August 2021)

To all those buying triangles, please be careful if you ever have to use them.  I have visions of people being mowed down while placing them behind the vehicle.


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			My OH has just gone downstairs to research permanent lights which he will fit to my van as soon as they arrive.  Bless him.  
.
		
Click to expand...


Got these coming,  permanent 12 volt lights, he assures me that there will be no situation where we break down when the 12v supply will fall. Orange flashing lights he will fit at the top of the van, hopefully right in the eyeline of drivers in big high cabs. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/333551470737?hash=item4da9378891:g:rcoAAOSwwp9d1O0H


----------



## Bernster (26 August 2021)

meleeka said:



			To all those buying triangles, please be careful if you ever have to use them.  I have visions of people being mowed down while placing them behind the vehicle.
		
Click to expand...

Lawks, yes it’s a good point!  The lights on the back of the vehicle are good but I’m thinking I would want something placed further back, to try and get vehicles moving away earlier, but yes caution advised in placing them 😱


----------



## TPO (26 August 2021)

Hi viz vests for people too 😉


----------



## Wishfilly (26 August 2021)

I saw Sophie's post on facebook this morning. She sounded absolutely distraught and my heart goes out to her. 

I'm at the other end of the country, but we have lots of similar A roads- they are terrifying. People go along them so fast, and don't give a thought to slow moving traffic or breakdowns. There's a stretch of road near my parents which is notorious for being so unsafe for exactly this reason.

I hope more can be done to look at A-roads and how they can be made safer.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Hi viz vests for people too 😉
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I carry 1 hi vis full jacket per seat (3 seats in cab) plus 2 over.
The spares can be used as flags, can be waved on a stick, can be hung on a cone or tied to side of box/trailer. (Or used by friends on days when it turns wet or cold)


----------



## OldNag (26 August 2021)

TPO said:



			Hi viz vests for people too 😉
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  I always carry some underneath seats in the car (I tow, don't have a lorry).

Going to investigate these warning lights, they look good.


----------



## quizzie (26 August 2021)

Have a look at these….I have just ordered 2 from the road haulage association (best price) including the cone attachment, so one at a distance on a cone to warn, and another on the horse box …..anything to try to be seen.
https://www.briteangle.com/


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

Wishfilly said:



			I'm at the other end of the country, but we have lots of similar A roads- they are terrifying. People go along them so fast, and don't give a thought to slow moving traffic or breakdowns. There's a stretch of road near my parents which is notorious for being so unsafe for exactly this reason.
		
Click to expand...


If it wasn't too dark right now,  I could take a photo from my lounge window of the current car that's upside down in a field by the side on the A537, in most years, the most dangerous road in the country.  Too many people just drive like idiots. 
.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 August 2021)

I saw something once that said there's no such thing as a dangerous road, not in this country.... but there are a lot of dangerous drivers.  I thought there was a lot of truth in that.  Speed and inattention are what kills people on our roads. Not the roads themselves.  Though I might make an exception for "smart" motorways.


----------



## Sam_J (26 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Got these coming,  permanent 12 volt lights, he assures me that there will be no situation where we break down when the 12v supply will fall. Orange flashing lights he will fit at the top of the van, hopefully right in the eyeline of drivers in big high cabs.
		
Click to expand...

Your OH is a keeper!


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

PapaverFollis said:



			I saw something once that said there's no such thing as a dangerous road, not in this country.... but there are a lot of dangerous drivers.  I thought there was a lot of truth in that.  Speed and inattention are what kills people on our roads. Not the roads themselves.  Though I might make an exception for "smart" motorways.
		
Click to expand...


For anyone who's not seen it before.  

Warning,  headcam footage of a serious accident (no fatalities)


----------



## Bob notacob (26 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			For anyone who's not seen it before.

Warning,  headcam footage of a serious accident (no fatalities)







Click to expand...

What a tit.Bet his insurers were unimpressed


----------



## ycbm (26 August 2021)

Bob notacob said:



			What a tit.Bet his insurers were unimpressed
		
Click to expand...

It was even more stupid than that.  He posted this video and was found guilty of dangerous driving on the evidence he provided himself.  
.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 August 2021)

My driving instructor told me after I passed my test that she didn't care if I forgot everything she'd taught me but made me promise faithfully to never, ever, ever accelerate into a corner.


----------



## ycbm (27 August 2021)

Sorry for the diversion,  to get back to the subject. 



Wishfilly said:



			I saw Sophie's post on facebook this morning. She sounded absolutely distraught and my heart goes out to her.
		
Click to expand...


I don't know how you get over losing three horses like that. How would you ever feel able to travel others again,  even if you can "replace" them as competition horses?  Her whole life and career have been thrown into turmoil on top of the absolute heartbreak of losing three healthy,  young and loved horses at once.  I hope she's getting all the help she needs,  emotionally and practically.  
.


----------



## PapaverFollis (27 August 2021)

Yes. Sorry.  I was just musing on the concept of "dangerous roads" as the idea often obscures the real problem, which is dangerous driving.  But it's not really for this thread.

I really hope Sophie is getting good quality support. I can't imagine what she must be going through.


----------



## luckyoldme (27 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Sorry for the diversion,  to get back to the subject.




I don't know how you get over losing three horses like that. How would you ever feel able to travel others again,  even if you can "replace" them as competition horses?  Her whole life and career have been thrown into turmoil on top of the absolute heartbreak of losing three healthy,  young and loved horses at once.  I hope she's getting all the help she needs,  emotionally and practically. 
.
		
Click to expand...

It's one of those things that's just too hard to think about.
The whole story of how much it takes to get to that stage and the loss of horses that are loved.
So very sad.


----------



## NinjaPony (27 August 2021)

I keep coming back to this thread and not knowing what to say. I don’t know how you’d ever get over losing four horses like that. I hope everyone involved is getting the help and support they need.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			I keep coming back to this thread and not knowing what to say. I don’t know how you’d ever get over losing four horses like that. I hope everyone involved is getting the help and support they need.
		
Click to expand...


I can't imagine how you get over seeing the accident unfold, knowing what was going to be inevitable and not being able to do a single thing to stop it. And then there's the loss of the horses on top of that.


----------



## Birker2020 (27 August 2021)

Of course you can always have a mechanical error with a lorry or indeed a horse box, someone we knew drove a lorry from the equestrian centre down the road round a slight bend and some belt broke in the engine and it affected the lorry's power steering and brakes (have no idea how or why) and she ended up veering off the road and  going down a ditch, luckily all three horses on board were unhurt as they were herringbone with heads upwards.  

My partner was injured (bone chip to leg) rescuing one of the horses and needed 6 weeks of work to recover.

Police arrived, breathalised her and off she went to the nick although she wasn't charged in the end.


----------



## Bob notacob (27 August 2021)

ycbm said:



			Sorry for the diversion,  to get back to the subject.




I don't know how you get over losing three horses like that. How would you ever feel able to travel others again,  even if you can "replace" them as competition horses?  Her whole life and career have been thrown into turmoil on top of the absolute heartbreak of losing three healthy,  young and loved horses at once.  I hope she's getting all the help she needs,  emotionally and practically. 
.
		
Click to expand...

You never get over it ,you just file it away in your "hurt locker" Nick is someone who I have for a long time considered a friend . Who else but Nick would remember a horsebox drivers name. I know him to be a caring and considerate person who has always had time for others. I am sure Sophie is the same. Well its time for all the people they have helped ,to be there for them .


----------



## Big Bay Mare (1 September 2021)

Nick’s breeding stallion, Party Trick, was one of the horses on board so this is an awful tragedy and a huge loss to the eventing breeding as well 😔


----------

